# LEMON KOLA QUESTION



## nomorecop (Jun 28, 2012)

NORFOLK, VIRGINIA LEMON- KOLA BOTTLE FROM THE 1920'S .  ON THE BOTTOM IS LISTED CS&C Co. ANYONE KNOW THE NAME OF THIS COMPANY?   Thanks


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jun 28, 2012)

Mr. Huffstetler......ya sure it's not CB&G Co.? 'Chattanooga Bottle and Glass Co.'  I got one of those bottles in the barn, I'm gonna go look for it.


----------



## nomorecop (Jun 29, 2012)

Hello Pat.  It is CS&C Co.  One of my club members said it may be Carolina Soda & Carbonating Co. that was in Durham,NC during the teens and early 20's.  I am just starting to check on that as it is the first time I have ever heard of that Co.  Fun part of this hobby for me is I learn new things all the time.  Stay cool the next few days.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jun 29, 2012)

I went out to my shed.....it was dark and full of waspussus. I found one  'Lemon Cola 5 cent'

  It was from New Port News Va. and is round with no glass house mentioned. I have another that has about six sides, but like I said it was dark and waspy and there were critters moving around.

 Hot......I'm planning on staying in. I got my hay cut now I'm gonna pay someone to rake and bale it. I burnt out the power steering in my tractor.......and it's a John Deere. I don't see why they paint them green, for what the charge in parts they outta paint em gold...............$75.00 for a dipstick..........a plastic one.


----------

